# My new Car on its way...



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Hey dudes thought id post a few pics of my new car on its way from Japan.

Also would like to say a HUGE THANX to Miguel from Neweraimports for sourcing such a car with such a nice but suttle  spec.

Hope you guys like it....

Cheers
Tony :smokin:  





































:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

damn!

that looks lovely!
but i prefer a stock wing on the back


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

that is lovely


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Looks great - I take it you had the SVA booked before the loophole closed???


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Cheers guys. Yep the SVA was booked from February    

Cheers
Tony :smokin:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Tony*

Dont like you now....


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

is that all the response u got, that car is bloody amazin, its my favourite car allready, the midnight purple is showed off so well, wats the engine spec? keep top secret wing on as, makes it look meannnnn grrrrrrrr


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhh........Ok im not getting it then.    

Tony


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Engine spec is only 420-450 bhp.....for now    . The body work is staying as is maybe sum sidesirts later and thats tops aint gona remove anything.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Car*



M19 GTR said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh........Ok im not getting it then.
> 
> Tony


Still dont like you....    

Mate.. That looks awsome... such a great colour.... u lucky begger... all I need is for the missus to leave me and take the kids and I can have one too....


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Cheers.How do u think i did it...lol   

Tony


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

thats so bloody gorgeous mate, its probs the onli *bling* skyline i like. its kinda like signal motosports r34, but urs is kooler lol. i hope u enjoy it. wats the interior like, standard? leather?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Here a couple of the inside too just standard really apart from nismo clocks and MFD2.

Tony



















:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

very sexy mate love the colour looks great 

hope to see her at billing 

lee


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

excellent Tony, we're gonna get so many looks when we are all out on the roads with the crew............ you, gerry and paul in the 34's, alex and umit in their 33's and me in the 32gts !! hehehe

best colour Midnight Purple 3 ! hehe

:smokin: :smokin: 

Cheers

Si


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

**** ME!

THats about the nicest R34 i ever seen :smokin:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Who makes that paint, whats the name of it and how much?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Cheers guys, cant wait for it to get here im clucking already. The colour is actualy a Nissan colour.

Cheers
Tony :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent looking machine  

Lucky man


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Lovely car. Looks like the one from the Skylines & Skyscrapers DVD. Whoever took the pictures got the lighting spot on as that is by far the best pictures of a MP GTR I've ever seen!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Car looks fantastic Tony! Can't wait to have a look when it's over here.

Cheers .


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

totally awsome looking R34 !! congrats


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Dino it is the actual car of skyline and skyscrapers dvd, its a freind of Miguel's who owned the car previous.

Alex i cant wait either    

Tony


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

stunning 34, the wing looks spot on aswell (and I'm not normally a fan of them)


----------



## volcano (Mar 26, 2004)

Tony thats a nice one mate
i do like the color,i thought bayside blue was the only nice looking color but yours is as nice
simon what about my r34.dont you count my one as a skyline ?  
i dont live far from u guys you know.didnt you like me,loughton,zizzi or the waiteress or something? :smokin:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice one Tony. I think I prefer this colour than BB! Is this a different car than the one you previously mentioned?


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Volcano,

Dont worry dude, you're part of the crew ! just forgot mate ! sorry !

Zizzi was great, and the waitress was LOVELY !! shame she had a boyfriend eh ...........lol

You will be told about the next time we are out and about, dont worry ! hehehe

Cheers

Si


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Car is one of the best i've seen love the r34 in this colour.
Any more recent photo's?


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

A few more pics here mate

http://www.japcentral.com/Forum01/showthread.php?t=393


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Just shows that the R34 lines are so close to the R32.. no wonder the R34 is the ultimate skyline, an evolution! makes the R33 look alien


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Must admit my fave Skyline is the 32 GTR, then the 34.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Gorgeous


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

YODI said:


> Must admit my fave Skyline is the 32 GTR, then the 34.


Have to agree... R32GTR closely followed by the R34GTR


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that is a gorgeous r34 congrats


----------



## LUKE C (Oct 6, 2002)

WOWZERS!!!!

That is one seriously nice Skyline! :smokin:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Cheers guys....
..Il get some recent pics up of it soon when i can get my camera to link up to my pc. .

Tony


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

ahhhh Atsushi San's old car .... VERY nice BNR34 :smokin:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Thats the 1 lol it was Miguel who arranged the car for me to buy it.lol.

Tony


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

brooksie said:


> ahhhh Atsushi San's old car .... VERY nice BNR34 :smokin:


You're not kidding !!
Tony - you're a lucky man


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

thta is one clean looking machine. good find. enjoy


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Doesnt go too bad neither ......


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks well m8, good luck wit her.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

WHAT!? How can you get the R34 GT-R into the UK?? 
Have you purchased a model report


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

SkylineBoy said:


> WHAT!? How can you get the R34 GT-R into the UK??
> Have you purchased a model report


Check the original post date....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

LOL - Welcome to 2004 again!

Cya O!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i think ive seen this car in jap performance(correct me if im wrong). i seem to remember drool, jaw on floor, more drool, and talking funny.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Have to agree with everyone else here that is a dam fine R34 :smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh yes...SERIOUSLY NICE!!!! Quite nippy as well.


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

nice car mate. love the wing and the colour!


----------

